
On the Environment and Early Days of Usenet News (1998) - ReadToLearn
http://www.ais.org/~jrh/acn/text/ACN8-1.txt
======
salgernon
For a fun retro afternoon:

    
    
      telnet telehack.com
    
      .usenet
      2b36b  Bitgraph mouse support routines      net.emacs            02-Oct-85 14:28
      2b36c  Faculty & Research openings          fa.arpa-bboard       02-Oct-85 14:29
      2b36d  [longish] Re: ATTIS's force redu   1 net.flame            02-Oct-85 14:31
      2b36e  Problem with DA's, PICT, and Scr   1 net.micro.mac  02-Oct-85 14:31
      2b36f  Dual Channel NRZI Encoder/Decode     net.ham-radio.packet 02-Oct-85 14:34
      2b370  APSE E&V Evaluator Survey            net.lang.ada         02-Oct-85 14:35
      2b371  Sullivan County International        net.aviation         02-Oct-85 14:41

~~~
sillysaurus3
This is incredible! Thank you so much. This was before my time, and I've
always wondered what those days felt like. This is probably the close I'll get
to living it.

    
    
      usenet
    
      news> 1f059
    
      Path: utzoo!watmath!clyde!cbosgd!ihnp4!godot!massar
      From: massar@godot.UUCP (J.P. Massar)
      Subject: CCA Emacs Elisp bug fix
      Date: Thu, 14-Feb-85 02:30:40 EST
      Newsgroups: net.emacs
      Organization: Thinking Machines, Cambridge, MA
    
      Following is a quick fix to make edefuned functions
      given numeric arguments obey the documentation.
    
      ...

~~~
na85
Oh bang-paths, how delightfully unwieldy.

------
alphapapa

        "A large part of the success of Usenet is due to the fact 
           that its admins. do *not* generally quash argument and
           unpopular opinion. This made it a crucible for testing 
           ideas and opinions in one of the closest approaches to the
           `marketplace of ideas' that has been seen in history."
        Gregory G. Woodbury

~~~
B1FF_PSUVM
Yeah, yeah, that and the posts by Sonja K------- in alt.sex.a---

------
bluedino
>> Ken Thompson and someone else from Bell Labs (who years later I realized
was Brian Kernighan)

The computing world seemed so small back then. You've got just a handful of
guys making things we still used to this day, like C and UNIX, and then
they're writing computer chess programs on the side. True 10x developers.

------
B1FF_PSUVM
Ah, good times.

Although weemba could be a real jerk.

(Also, that '_' should be '@' but, ya know, things have kept decaying since
the golden age.)

------
brudgers
Date: 1998

Title: The Amateur Computerist, Winter/Spring 1998

